# Amazing Wine Perfector



## Giovannino (Nov 28, 2011)

A few years back I was given one of these "perfectors" as a Xmas gift. It's been sitting on top of a bureau in the basement for years. Last week, as my mind got pre-occupied with Diablo Rojo (see other post if you care to) I thought about this little gadget. There it was, just where I left it, 4 or 5 years earlier.

I tried it. 
Did it work? 
I liked the results. 

Has anyone any experience with this gadget? Wow - they spent that much money on moi!!!!!


----------



## Dugger (Nov 28, 2011)

I tried one once ( someone else's) on a wine that was not particularly good ( someone else's) and it seemed to help it, but can't say for sure if it worked or my mind adjusted to the suggestion that it works. I have talked to others who swear by it, others who dismiss it. I'm not sure what the magnet is supposed to do. Is there a magnet in the stopper as well?
If I had a spare $40 I might try one but I don't so I won't!


----------



## Rocky (Nov 28, 2011)

Not familiar with this at all. What is it and how does it work? From what I can see on the box it appears that there is some kind of base and a stopper. I guess you place the wine bottle on the base and insert the stopper. For how long? This is supposed to "age" the wine? How do they imply this works?


----------



## Larryh86GT (Nov 28, 2011)

"The Amazing Wine Perfector improves virtually any wine in less than 30 minutes. The strong magnetic field reduces harsh, bitter tannins, unleashing full flavours in your wine in only minutes. It will also improve the flavour of port, sherry, brandy, cognac and other barrel aged spirits. "

It sounds like a gimmick to me - like one of those gadgets you add to a gas line on your car engine to get better mileage.


----------



## roblloyd (Nov 28, 2011)

Exact same response I would have put.



Dugger said:


> I tried one once ( someone else's) on a wine that was not particularly good ( someone else's) and it seemed to help it, but can't say for sure if it worked or my mind adjusted to the suggestion that it works. I have talked to others who swear by it, others who dismiss it. I'm not sure what the magnet is supposed to do. Is there a magnet in the stopper as well?
> If I had a spare $40 I might try one but I don't so I won't!


----------



## xdg009 (Oct 26, 2012)

I have one and have done blind taste tests and it works but most certainly not in 30 minutes as they claim. I normally leave a young bottle of wine on it in the morning if I am going to entertain in the evening. I am looking for a wholesaler in the states to purchase some of these if anyone knows of one, help. [email protected]


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Oct 26, 2012)

good luck with that!


----------



## wyntheef (Oct 27, 2012)

that must be one smart magnet if it can distinguish between 'harsh, bitter tannins' and the tannins we like to have in our wines.


----------



## Tom_S (Oct 31, 2012)

I think it's snake oil with a bit of woo thrown in. The snake oil crowd likes to tout magnets as being magical things which do all sorts of magic things, like improving gas mileage, to reducing pain, to making wine taste better. I'm betting that it's all suggestive based on the placebo effect.


----------

